# Persian: زبان زنده کردم بدين پارسی



## seitt

Greetings,

On the cover of a Persian textbook I have it says “زبان زنده کردم بدين پارسی”.

Is this a quotation, perhaps? Where does it come from? What exactly does it mean?

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour !
C'est :
بسی رنج بردم در این سال سی .........عجم زنده کردم بدین پارسی

جمله آغازین شاهنامه اثر بزرگ حکیم فرزانه ابولقاسم فردوسی 

C'est le poème le plus connu de grand poète iranien ابولقاسم فردوسی Abolghasem-e Ferdosi
Le fait de terminer ce grand ouvrage persan a duré 30 ans !!
Autrement dit, Ferdosi a écrit son livre pendant 30 ans ! c'est pour cela qu'il dit ce vers tout au commencement de son plus grand ouvrage شاهنامه Shahname.
La traduction
J'ai beaucoup souffert pendant ces trents années pour garder le persan vivant !
(C'est à dire, pour empêcher d'entrer les mots étrangers dans la langue persane, j'ai écrit ce livre en souffrant pendant 30 ans !)


----------



## searcher123

Yes, this is a hemistich of Ferdosi, one of big Persian poets. The full form is:

بسی رنج بردم در این سال سی.......زبان زنده کردم بدین پارسي

and means: "I was worked for 30 years on this book, شاهنامه, to alive the Persian language again".

It is because Persian language was mixed with other languages in the age of Ferdosi, and he composed his poetical works during 30 years without any foreign words and with a good Persian structure to  block this process.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

searcher123 said:


> بسی رنج بردم در این سال سی....... زبان زنده کردم بدین پارسي



زبان ؟

Jamais entendu !

هرگز نشنیدم


----------



## searcher123

:dآقا من فكر كنم آخرش من و شما رو بايد با هم قاطي كنن تا يه فارس درست و حسابي از  تومون درآد بيرون :d


----------



## IMANAKBARI

searcher123 said:


> :dآقا من فكر كنم آخرش من و شما رو بايد با هم قاطي كنن تا يه فارس درست و حسابي از  تومون درآد بيرون :d


نه آقا ما که کوچیک شماییم
من رو چرا ! اما شما ماشالله استادید

اما من حقیقتا تا حالا زبان رو نشنیدم
من میگم احتمالا کتاب آقای سیمون یک نوع بازی با کلمه کرده تا جالب بشه
اما من حتم دارم همیشه عجم رو شنیدم

 دوستدار شما 
ایمان


----------



## searcher123

شما بزرگواريد.
البته از شوخي گذشته، بايد عرض كنم كه هم "عجم" و هم "زبان" را براي مطلع اين مصرع ذكر كرده‌اند، ولي چون به نظر من "زبان" از نظر معنايي در اينجا صحيح‌تر است، آنرا ذكر كردم. بي‌شك كوتاهي از من بود و بايد اين مطلب را همانجا متذكر مي‌شدم.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

searcher123 said:


> شما بزرگواريد.
> البته از شوخي گذشته، بايد عرض كنم كه هم "عجم" و هم "زبان" را براي مطلع  اين مصرع ذكر كرده‌اند، ولي چون به نظر من "زبان" از نظر معنايي در اينجا  صحيح‌تر است، آنرا ذكر كردم. بي‌شك كوتاهي از من بود و بايد اين مطلب را  همانجا متذكر مي‌شدم.



نه سرورم خواهش میکنم. ولی فکر میکنم اصلا زبان به کلی مردود باشه چون حتی یک مورد هم در نتایج گوگل نیست. اما اگر هم باشه ,قطعا با رضایت فردوسی نبوده  یعنی خود فردوسی "عجم" رو ذکر کرده که احتمالا بعد ها افرادی تغییرات این چنینی دادن تا بازی با حروف کنند و این کم کم باب شده. مثلا در رابطه با همین بیت من دیدم که یک کلیپ انیمیشنی ساختن و در اون مردمی رو نشون می ده که در میدان فزدوسی تهران هستند و هر کسی داره با زبان بسیارعامیانه امروزی که شاهدش هستیم صحبت می کنه. مثلا از واژه های بلوتوث و موبایل و... خیلی واژه های بیگانه دیگه استفاده می کنن که در آخر نشون می ده مجسمه حکیم به حرف می آد و میگه :

بسی رنج بردم در این سال سی
 عجب زنده کردم من این پارسی !!!

یعنی میگه دست گلم درد نکنه با این فارسی که زنده کردم :d
خیلی کلیپ با مزه و در عین حال ناراحت کننده هست. ناراحت کننده به این خاطر که داره حقیقتی رو می گه که متاسفانه به کلی رو به فراموشیه و هر روز سیل وحشتناکی از واژهای بیگانه در زبان زیبای پارسیمون سرازیر میشه. اگر بتونم این کلیپ رو گیر بیارم حتما در همین پیام قرار می دم چون واقعا به این مبحث خیلی مربوطه

شب عالی بخیر 
  ایمان​


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Just fore more information :
Wikipedia persian :
Shahname شاهنامه : http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=46

Wikipedia english :
Shahname : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shahnameh


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much. I have a very deep love and admiration for this poet, although I know far too little of him.

Please could you indicate any kasres between the words in the quotation?


----------



## searcher123

There is just a kasreh on سال


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Basi ranj bordam dar in sal-e si ........... Ajam zende kardam man in parsi


----------



## searcher123

IMANAKBARI said:


> Basi ranj bordam dar in sal-e si ........... Ajam zende kardam man in parsi



Basi ranj bordam dar in sal-e si ........... Ajam/Zabaan zendeh kardam Bedin parsi


----------



## IMANAKBARI

searcher123 said:


> basi ranj bordam dar in sal-e si ........... Ajam/zabaan zendeh kardam bedin parsi :d :d



آهان آره آقا  شرمنده
من از بس این کلیپ رو دیدم قاطی کردم
:d

:d مرسی


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

For more info the means of this poem in english by Wikipédia :

 بسی رنج بردم در این سال سی
عجم زنده کردم بدین پارسی _
For thirty years, I suffered much pain and strife_
_ with Persian I gave the Ajam verve and life

_


----------



## seitt

Wow, thank you so much, very useful.


----------



## seitt

Coming back after a break, as I read this thread, what strikes me is the way in which زبان seems to have been substituted for عجم. Is عجم perhaps considered to be an unkind word in any way, even an insult in some contexts? I do have a feeling that it's a word I should be very careful with if I go to Iran.

In a Modern Persian rendition of this couplet, would با این فارسی be better than به این فارسی? It's what is known as the instrumental use of a noun: Ferdowsi’s instrument for bringing the Persian people/language to life was what he called "this Persian", i.e. the language we see in his شاهنامه.

زبان/عجم زنده کردم بدين پارسی
This would have to have را after زبان/عجم now, wouldn't it?


----------



## Aryamp

seitt said:


> Coming back after a break, as I read this thread, what strikes me is the way in which زبان seems to have been substituted for عجم. Is عجم perhaps considered to be an unkind word in any way, even an insult in some contexts? I do have a feeling that it's a word I should be very careful with if I go to Iran.



I think it is a somewhat derogatory term if we consider the original meaning in Arabic which is "_illiterate _and _mute" _but since it was used by arabs to signify non-arab people then it acquired the general meaning of "foreigner" and specifically "Persian people". 

You don't need to use this word at all in Iran unless you want to specifically talk about its usage in literature and such.



seitt said:


> In a Modern Persian rendition of this couplet, would با این فارسی be better than به این فارسی?


Yes it sometimes happens in literature that به is used where in modern Persian normally با would be used. The most famous example is probably this line of Hafiz :
_اگر غم لشکر انگیزد که خون عاشقان ریزد          من و ساقی به هم تازیم و بنیادش براندازیم_



seitt said:


> زبان/عجم زنده کردم بدين پارسی
> This would have to have را after زبان/عجم now, wouldn't it?



Yes in normal speech it seems more appealing to use را there however again it's a very common occurrence in literature that را is not used where in normal speech it seems to be needed.


----------



## Treaty

In modern Persian it should be:
عجم *را با *این پارسی زنده کردم



IMANAKBARI said:


> ولی فکر میکنم اصلا زبان به کلی مردود باشه چون حتی یک مورد هم در نتایج گوگل نیست. اما اگر هم باشه ,قطعا با رضایت فردوسی نبوده  یعنی خود فردوسی "عجم" رو ذکر کرده که احتمالا بعد ها افرادی تغییرات این چنینی دادن تا بازی با حروف کنند ​


من هم تا حالا "زبان" رو نشنیده بودم. اصلا هم به نظر منطقی نمی رسه که "زبان" باشه. ولی در مورد اجازه فردوسی، احتمال داره که کل بیت بدون اجازه اش وارد شاهنامه شده باشه (دکتر خالقی مطلق)ـ

Sorry, it seems Aryamp has already answered the question


----------



## IMANAKBARI

چه خوب شد که از این مبحث باز یادی شد, چرا که من قول داده بودم تا اون انیمیشن "میدان فردوسی" که تو پیام های بالا گفتم رو بذارم, اما گویا یادم رفته بوده. پیشنهاد می کنم این انیمیشن که کوتاه هم هست رو ببینید​سازنده این انیمیشن هم یک "بازی با کلمات" با واژه "عجم" کرده
http://www.aparat.com/v/apF42

* : نکته*
 خودم رو اصلاح می کنم که دارم از واژه بیگانه "انیمیشن" به جای "پویانمایی" استفاده می کنم !  متاسفانه این نشان از هجوم عظیم واژه های غیرفارسی به زبانمون هست 

​


----------



## seitt

Thank you all so much, all clear now.


----------

